

Is Wagner bad for us? - gnufs
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v35/n07/nicholas-spice/is-wagner-bad-for-us

======
zwieback
First good link of the day, thanks.

~~~
phaet0n
You could at least have _upvoted_ it, like I did. :)

